# Southern California



## ElectricHarmony (May 22, 2006)

I've been working my butt off for a while now, and it's time to take a lil' VACATION! :mrgreen:  I'm planning on spending most of it shooting, so I was hoping all you other So-Cal'ers could share with me your favorite hotspots Particularly in San Diego if possible  thanks.


----------

